# chewere genus



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

this is a chewere i was told. but i saw two types in the profiles.

Cynotilapia Afra Chewere and Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Chewere" ...

are there more types? how do i tell what one this is? although it appears to be cynotilapia.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

chewere is a location, not a genus.

Your fish looks suspiciously like a Labidochromis mix.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

okay, so chewere is a location.

but it still listd the two in the profiles

Cynotilapia afra (Chewere)

Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Chewere"

its the location the fish are found?

im just trying to understand better. it looks like the first i thought, ill look at the labidochromis too...


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=861

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1675

thats better


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

heres another picture i was able to capture. the one to the right is showing more of the color, but when they are full colored, they have a lighter color with jet black bars. hes not showing the bars probably from not being happy where he is. but his top fim has the color. above it is an aditional blueish band that runs the length of the fin.

hit tail has a black stipe down the top and bottom edge.

very intense color when he shows it.

the female is holding so i put them in here so to not stress her before adding to my tank.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

It looks like a Labidochromis hybrid to me too, especially after that most recent picture you added.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

well you guys are the experts compared to me


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

okay, not to argue the id, but how do you guys think this is a Labidochromis?

i looked at all of them and the only one that even remotely looks like it is

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=715

and he looks nothing like that.

i just want to understand how you get lab out of the pic. please explain how you see this, i want to better understand... :?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

You won't find it in the profiles, because hybrids aren't a species.

The body and face shape/structure is Labidochromis, but it's not pure.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

awilson0001 said:


> okay, so chewere is a location.
> 
> but it still listd the two in the profiles
> 
> ...


It is listed in the profiles because it is the location that those fish are collected from. As SK has stated, you will not find your fish in the profiles, as it is a hybrid, and we don't post hybrid profiles.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

i understand. i so hate that i dont know these fish apart and buy what i think is something else.

what can i read or study to know the genus types better?

how did you guys learn this stuff?

is there a book?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

For me, it's learned over 18 years of very obsessive fish keeping  You just learn the subtle differences between the different genus and species.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Good book would be Malawi cichlids in their natural habitat. 4th Edition by Ad Konings. Otherwise yep you can search websites This one is cichlid forum profiles good http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/?region=M plus and this one http://www.cichlidae.com/binder.php?menu=cat but you have to pay some moneys to see it all and what goes into what and the description of a genus. And should I guess mention this site http://www.malawi-dream.info/
But yep an active interest for years counts too. For me its about 30 years. :wink:

All the best James


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks fellas for the insight.

im still gonna keep the lil buggers. not gonna turn them down. :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

24Tropheus said:


> Good book would be Malawi cichlids in their natural habitat. 4th Edition by Ad Konings.


All fanciers of Malawi cichlids should own this book. :thumb:


----------

